# Where to find list of events



## magpie21 (27 Aug 2013)

Having just gotten back into cycling I am keen to train for something. Where can I find a list of sportives in my area (Oxfordshire) or nearby that i can sign up for and have something in the diary to train for and keep me focused?
Cheers


----------



## D_Ron (27 Aug 2013)

hey Magpie,
Also been looking for a good list of events, so let me know if you find one, ditto in Oxfordshire aswell (Kidlington) 
I was actually thinking of adding a 'cycling events list' online for this reason, anyone here think it would be useful???
Cheers 
D


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2013)

You should consider audaxes, cheaper, more DIY, and fun in beardy sort of way.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/

This was my first successful audax http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-41/ very much in your neck of the woods

(and here are some shorter ones to get you started http://www.aukweb.net/events/?From=...&Dist_min=&Dist_max=100&Aaa=&Region=southeast )


----------



## mcshroom (27 Aug 2013)

I don't know about Sportives, but for Audaxes then look at http://www.aukweb.net/events/ and there are options there to search by location


----------



## goody (27 Aug 2013)

http://www.sportivescene.co.uk/2013-cycle-sportive-calendar/
http://www.southernsportive.com/index.php?go=cx
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/sportives
Only done a few myself and one 300K Audax. Being drawn more towards Audax, Sportives don't seem to offer much value for money. Factor in the cost of fuel getting there and it's an expensive day out.


----------



## edindave (27 Aug 2013)

Entry Central is another good place to check and often handles the entries for events


----------



## D_Ron (27 Aug 2013)

ah perfect, thanks alot guys! 
206km looks kinda daunting for starters, Ill have a butchers around those sites! 

Looks like they have everything needed to find an event, Ill shout if I ever get around to making my own !


----------



## robgul (28 Aug 2013)

This is THE place for events http://www.cyclosport.org/

... and if you want to ride a great event on Sunday 8 September look no further than www.shakespeare100.org.uk

Rob


----------



## jefmcg (28 Aug 2013)

I failed to finish 2 100km audaxes due to various transport problems (I'm a "full value" rider, so it doesn't take much for me to DNF), but then finished the Poor Student with a huge 10 minutes(!!) in hand.

And just over 6 months later, I'd moved on to greater things: DNF on London Edinburgh London (1165km out of 1420). So start with a couple of 50km or 100km, and by 2015 you can join me DNF'ing Paris-Brest-Paris.

(DNF==Did Not Finish)


----------



## magpie21 (28 Aug 2013)

Thanks all, plenty to be getting on with. I'll be sure to let you know what I book and when


----------

